# Travel by BTS skytrain Bangkok



## bangkok (May 18, 2010)

Travel by BTS skytrain

Sukhumvit is one of the three longest roads in Thailand, leading from the centre of Bangkok right up to the Cambodian border in the East. But what concerns us here is the section from the inner city down to Sukhumvit 63 (Soi Ekkamai), where the Eastern Bus Terminal is located. Being the largest expatriate community in Bangkok, Sukhumvit becomes the most fascinating area, which is facilitated with a wide diversity of shopping complexes, street markets, international restaurants, luxury hotels, apartment buildings, and night-time entertainments.

However, as Sukhumvit covers a large area, when speaking about it in Bangkok, people will need to know which of the five interesting parts you mean-- Nana, Asok, Emporium, Thong Lo and Ekkamai.

Since the best way of getting around the Sukhumvit area is by taking the BTS Skytrain, we will explore Sukhumvit and its nearby points of interest by the train stations along Sukhumvit road. BTS’s Sukhumvit line runs from Mo Chit station on Phahonyothin road to Siam station (the interchange station to Silom line) and passes over the Sukhumvit road to On Nut station (the terminal station) on Sukhumvit 77.

The following stations are located on the dazzling Sukhumvit road; Nana station, Asok station, Phrom Phong station, Thong Lo station, Ekkamai station, Phra Khanong station, and On Nut station.

Further than the above mentioned places on the skytrain route, Sukhumvit also provides you with both subways and skytrains, which conveniently lead you to other areas in the city such as Phloenchit, Ratchadamri, Siam Square, Ratchaprarop, and Rama I. These locations are also packed with many significant tourist attractions as well as shopping centres.


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Are you sure about that?*

Nobody is exploring Sukhumvit or anywhere else by sky train in the near future, as the entire line is down in response to the recent protests. I understand the MRT subway is also closed. In fact, I can’t even use the elevated pedestrian platforms which provide the only safe way to cross Sukhumvit and many other major thoroughfares, as the walkway is barricaded with razor wire. 

You can check the BTS web site at Bangkok Mass Transit System Public Company Limited. for updates as to when service will be restored. The latest notice reads: 

Wednesday May 19th, service at all BTS stations continue to be closed


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its a cope and paste post from somewhere?????!! Probably pre-spam

Jo xxx


----------

